# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > Public International Law >  Agreements Negotiated by the Affected Parties

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] Treaties Enactments by bodies established by treaties Resolutions of the United Nations General Assembly Directives of the European Union Commission Similar enactments by regional or subject-specific organizations Resolution of a dispute through mediation [/align]

----------

